

Apple reportedly giving the Chinese gov access to devices for security checks - GabrielF00
http://qz.com/332059/apple-is-reportedly-giving-the-chinese-government-access-to-its-devices-for-a-security-assessment/

======
GabrielF00
Title shortened a bit to comply with the 80-character limit.

